# OCD Waxes



## Razormck (Jun 25, 2008)

Hi guys

Last night i was armed with my debit card at 9pm on the ocd website.

I was initially on for Nebula but ended up getting Alien aswell. My question really is will nebula go on top of alien or visa versa. They will be used on a pearlescent daytona grey Audi and milano red CTR. Lookng for gloss on the Audi and durabilty on CTR.

cheers in advance for any advice

R


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Chongo has used Nebula on top of Alien with great results, just waiting for my order to try it out.
My Audi is Daytona Grey Pearl too


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

This is Nebula on my car last week






It is a amazing wax to use and it will sit on top of 51 with no problems at all


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Insane, mate, lol


----------



## Razormck (Jun 25, 2008)

That gloss is insane!!!

@chongo, Hopefully i can get the Audi to look as good. what prep was done and how were both to apply?

@camerashy, i you do yours before i do mine. post some pics up.


----------



## Baby25 (Jun 2, 2014)

Alien:51 was produced to give high gloss levels but with Nebula the intention was to raise that bar and create something with even higher levels of gloss while retaining good durability. Chongo's pictures are actually the first time I've seen the 2 used together and even I had to look twice haha.


----------



## Typeroz (Jan 10, 2016)

That's stunning chongo, love that motor. Get that plate changed to 666!


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Razormck said:


> That gloss is insane!!!
> 
> @chongo, Hopefully i can get the Audi to look as good. what prep was done and how were both to apply?
> 
> @camerashy, i you do yours before i do mine. post some pics up.


Cheers mate:thumb: The pictures above are with 1 coat of Nebula on bare paint, but the prep was a single polish with Rupes ultra fine finishing polish and white Rupes pad only on the bonnet:thumb: but the picture below is 51 with the sample I got a while back of Nebula on top. To get the best from any LSP I think that a good single stage finishing polish is needed, but saying that maybe something like M&K Pure by hand or DA would look good with these two on.

Picture of 51 & Nebula


----------



## Razormck (Jun 25, 2008)

Thanks for the info chongo

Until Santa brings me a Rupes LHR 15 MARK II (short of telling the wife, i've left massive hints this is what i really want) then i'll use the fantastic M&K Pure by hand. 

Can't stop looking at the gloss on the Merc, its such a good job outshining the Porsche beside your car in the pic.


----------



## Tiffviz (Sep 11, 2016)

chongo said:


> Cheers mate:thumb: The pictures above are with 1 coat of Nebula on bare paint, but the prep was a single polish with Rupes ultra fine finishing polish and white Rupes pad only on the bonnet:thumb: but the picture below is 51 with the sample I got a while back of Nebula on top. To get the best from any LSP I think that a good single stage finishing polish is needed, but saying that maybe something like M&K Pure by hand or DA would look good with these two on.
> 
> Picture of 51 & Nebula


Absolutely stunning!


----------



## Ben_W (Feb 15, 2009)

I have them both...



The Alien:51 is great. I can't wait to get the Nebula layered over the top.....!


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Ben_W said:


> I have them both...
> 
> 
> 
> The Alien:51 is great. I can't wait to get the Nebula layered over the top.....!


You will love the Nebula wax:argie: goes on easy just apply a thin layer with a foam applicator, I left it to cure for 15 mins at a outside temperature of 5-6 c, removed it with a plush MF towel:thumb: What colour is your car.


----------



## Ben_W (Feb 15, 2009)

Its Black chongo


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

I wonder if they will do a Predator wax?
Then a hybrid called AVP?

Just saying! ! 


Gonz.


----------



## bigalc (Aug 7, 2014)

great gonzo said:


> I wonder if they will do a Predator wax?
> Then a hybrid called AVP?.


Predator sounds like a tough winter wax :thumb:


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

bigalc said:


> Predator sounds like a tough winter wax :thumb:


Or a pervert. :doublesho


----------



## Razormck (Jun 25, 2008)

chongo said:


> Or a pervert. :doublesho


Controversial!!

Beware of the Banter Bus . CHOO CHOO


----------



## Baby25 (Jun 2, 2014)

great gonzo said:


> I wonder if they will do a Predator wax?
> Then a hybrid called AVP?
> 
> Just saying! !
> ...





bigalc said:


> Predator sounds like a tough winter wax :thumb:


I do like the name Predator I have to admit and I haven't done a winter wax yet either so who knows, it could happen  Really pleased you guys are liking the waxes though. Thanks for the support of them.


----------



## Baby25 (Jun 2, 2014)

Ben_W said:


> I have them both...
> 
> 
> 
> The Alien:51 is great. I can't wait to get the Nebula layered over the top.....!


Really like the look of them side-by-side. Can't wait to see your results once you've used them.


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

My pot of Nebula arrived this week, thank you 

If anything I think the scent is even better in the big pot as compared to the overpour...but I still like the pink colour better


----------



## Baby25 (Jun 2, 2014)

MDC250 said:


> My pot of Nebula arrived this week, thank you
> 
> If anything I think the scent is even better in the big pot as compared to the overpour...but I still like the pink colour better


Yeah I love the scent from the big pots, I think the glass jars tend to seal better that the sample pots. As for the colour, I have something in development that should satisfy your love of the pink (that sounds so wrong but I meant it genuinely.... wait...I mean....i'm going to just stop talking now haha!!!)


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

Spoiler alert...wouldn't be a QD you are working on would it..?


----------



## Baby25 (Jun 2, 2014)

MDC250 said:


> Spoiler alert...wouldn't be a QD you are working on would it..?


Well I'm working on a few different things at the moment, but the pink one isn't a QD or a wax  (I'm such a tease lol)


----------



## cleslie (Feb 19, 2006)

That shine is impressive! Just ordered 50ml of the Nebula, Can't go wrong for a tenner.


----------



## DiM3ch (May 5, 2011)

Nebula on the wing, fantastic wax, one of the best I've seen for gloss period. Easy to use to


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Baby25 said:


> Well I'm working on a few different things at the moment, but the pink one isn't a QD or a wax  (I'm such a tease lol)


My lips are sealed:thumb:


----------



## Mikej857 (Jan 17, 2012)

Knowing what I know about Matt what he's currently working on will be epic but as with all his products it won't be released till its ready and you'll be sure it's been thoroughly tested


----------



## wysol2 (Jan 19, 2016)

I think I need to destroy my cards 
I couldn't resist to order some nebula and alien sample 
And I think 50g sample is perfect size


----------



## Kam09 (Apr 11, 2014)

I will be putting in an order soon for alien 51 and nebula but what are the cure times for both? And how long shall I wait to layer? Thanks


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Kam09 said:


> I will be putting in an order soon for alien 51 and nebula but what are the cure times for both? And how long shall I wait to layer? Thanks[/QUOTE
> 
> Normally cure times are around 10-20 minutes and layer after at least one hour.
> 
> Gonz.


----------



## Chris Donaldson (Jun 26, 2016)

How many cars would a 50ml pot do? I know that depends on how big the car is but let's say a focus sort of size.


----------



## Chris Donaldson (Jun 26, 2016)

I've taken the plunge! Gone and ordered a sample pot of alien 51 and nebula. Will give them a try and see what I think.


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Chris Donaldson said:


> How many cars would a 50ml pot do? I know that depends on how big the car is but let's say a focus sort of size.


Loads mate:thumb:


----------



## Citygo (Jan 13, 2014)

Crazy gloss. What's durability like


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Citygo said:


> Crazy gloss. What's durability like


Which one:thumb:


----------



## Citygo (Jan 13, 2014)

Both ;-)


----------



## LuigiD (Feb 7, 2014)

I am about to order the two samples,even if postage is a killer for greece.18 pounds for 18 value products.
Do you have a date release of the new product,more or less,so i can take advantage and order that aswell?

Thanks in advance


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

LuigiD said:


> I am about to order the two samples,even if postage is a killer for greece.18 pounds for 18 value products.
> Do you have a date release of the new product,more or less,so i can take advantage and order that aswell?
> 
> Thanks in advance


These will take time to get right, so I don't think mat will be able to give you a rough date or so:thumb: £18 that's cheap


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Citygo said:


> Both ;-)


It will be hard to say as both haven't been through a winter yet, but I've had both on now for 2 months now and it's as same as it was when I applied it great protection and gloss :thumb:


----------



## Baby25 (Jun 2, 2014)

Thanks for the support and kind words guys, really appreciate it a great to hear the waxes are being well received. 

Cure time for Alien:51 is 8-10mins in average temps, Nebula is a little longer with 12-15mins in average temps, obviously these times may need to be extended slightly in colder temps of late. 

Edit: Removed comment about shipping in case it was thought to be encouraging sales in some way, not my intention so wanted to make sure I stay the right side of the rules by removing the comment just to be safe. Makes me feel better lol. 

As for the future products, these are still some way off seeing full production so they'll be keeping me busy for a while yet.


----------



## LuigiD (Feb 7, 2014)

chongo said:


> These will take time to get right, so I don't think mat will be able to give you a rough date or so:thumb: £18 that's cheap


Thanks chongo.

compared to other detailing shops that i've already bought some products,its a bit steep.but to be fair even if i add full jar waxes postage remains the same.

I have no choice but to spoil myself


----------



## LuigiD (Feb 7, 2014)

Baby25 said:


> Thanks for the support and kind words guys, really appreciate it a great to hear the waxes are being well received.
> 
> Cure time for Alien:51 is 8-10mins in average temps, Nebula is a little longer with 12-15mins in average temps, obviously these times may need to be extended slightly in colder temps of late.
> 
> ...


Thanks Baby25,you will hear from me soon:wave:


----------



## Mugen (Sep 10, 2016)

How durable are those Alien51/Nebula waxes compared to...say Colli 915? Thanks


----------



## JoeyJoeJo (Jan 3, 2014)

Alien sold out on the website, will it be restocked?


----------



## Nidge76 (Sep 16, 2016)

Looking at the gloss on Chongo's car I seriously need to get one or both of these waxes. Stunning car and a stunning finish.


----------



## Chris Donaldson (Jun 26, 2016)

My sample pots of both arrived today. I told my Dad about it and showed him some picks of Chongos car and 10 mins later I'd placed another order for him this time. Chongos car is fantastic advertising for OCD.


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Now Chongo knows his stuff but remember that is a very new car you are looking at, remember that prep is very important. 


Gonz.


----------



## Nidge76 (Sep 16, 2016)

great gonzo said:


> Now Chongo knows his stuff but remember that is a very new car you are looking at, remember that prep is very important.
> 
> Gonz.


Good point. I have a 12 year old car but similar colour to chongo. Am hoping to do some correcting on my car early next year and give the wax a try.


----------



## uggski (Jun 29, 2016)

As Gonzo and Chongo will both tell you. In order to look good the prep has to be good. A good wax is still no substitute for great paint prep.
:buffer: :thumb:


----------



## cleslie (Feb 19, 2006)

My Nebula sample arrived today, new VW CC on Saturday, guess what I'm doing Sunday!


----------



## Arch Enemy (Jun 2, 2015)

Can someone please explain the differences between the two waxes? Is Nebula just a more durable version of Alien? Are there advantages to using both?


----------



## Mikej857 (Jan 17, 2012)

Arch Enemy said:


> Can someone please explain the differences between the two waxes? Is Nebula just a more durable version of Alien? Are there advantages to using both?


Nebula is a show wax so has enhanced gloss compared to Alien 51


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

great gonzo said:


> Now Chongo knows his stuff but remember that is a very new car you are looking at, remember that prep is very important.
> 
> Gonz.


Your right gonzo that it is all down to the prep:thumb: but when the mrs picked the car up from the dealers they had already prep the car ready for her:wall: so when she came down to Birmingham hospital I managed to see it, and I can tell you now it was as rough and dull looking. So a fully wash and decon was carried out, then 51 was put on bare paint, then when Nebula came out it was applied on top of 51 and the difference was outstanding. If anybody wants a glossy looking finish then you have to make sure your paint is fully clean and if possible swirl free to get the best out of any wax that you apply:thumb:


----------



## Arch Enemy (Jun 2, 2015)

Mikej857 said:


> Nebula is a show wax so has enhanced gloss compared to Alien 51


I see. So why would you use Alien 51 instead of Nebula? More gloss isn't a bad thing, right?


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Arch Enemy said:


> I see. So why would you use Alien 51 instead of Nebula? More gloss isn't a bad thing, right?


Normally a show wax (Nebula) isn't quite as durable. It's a bit of a trade off between gloss and durability. Not always the case tho!!

Gonz.


----------



## Mikej857 (Jan 17, 2012)

Arch Enemy said:


> I see. So why would you use Alien 51 instead of Nebula? More gloss isn't a bad thing, right?


Alien does have a bit more durability but as it's not a show wax It's gloss levels aren't as high as nebula

A base of alien with nebula over the top is a winner winner chicken dinner 😂😂


----------



## Baby25 (Jun 2, 2014)

Alien:51 was designed as an easy to use regular wax with high gloss levels. Nebula has been formulated to further increase the sharpness of the reflections with the addition of high grade T1 and White Montan wax, then gloss levels increased further with the other unique ingredients in the blend and it offers good durability for a show wax too.


----------



## Chris Donaldson (Jun 26, 2016)

I had a little time yesterday so cleaned the car. This is my 6 year old 92k mile daily driver. I was desperate to try the sample pots of Alien 51 and Nebula that arrived earlier this week. A wash and dry was completed before a coat of Autoglym SRP and then Alien 51 and Nebula. I'm very happy with the finish and gloss levels. Time will tell of the durability but 1st impressions of the waxes are good. Sorry for the poor photos but they were taken on a phone at the end of the day as light was fading fast.


----------



## Hacker (Mar 18, 2011)

Just ordered some Nebula, looking forward to trying it


----------



## Baby25 (Jun 2, 2014)

Wow Chris! That's some nice gloss showing on white there, top work! Glad Nebula has ticked the right boxes and impressed you so far. The car is looking great even in the low light.


----------



## LuigiD (Feb 7, 2014)

I have just recieved my 2 samples of Nebula and Alien:51,safe and sound!
Great scent,can't really say what it is,but is really good.My first top end waxes :newbie:

Looking forward to try them.

Thanks Baby25 for the gifts.

Merry christmas to everybody from the not so cold Athens,Greece.:wave:


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

LuigiD said:


> I have just recieved my 2 samples of Nebula and Alien:51,safe and sound!
> Great scent,can't really say what it is,but is really good.My first top end waxes :newbie:
> 
> Looking forward to try them.
> ...


Don't rub it in weather here is s... make sure you post some pictures of your car wearing 51 and Nebula :thumb: great waxes.


----------



## LuigiD (Feb 7, 2014)

chongo said:


> Don't rub it in weather here is s... make sure you post some pictures of your car wearing 51 and Nebula :thumb: great waxes.


Will do Chongo,i will try my best!

As we dont get so heavy winters here but on the other side,moderate rain and lot of heat and sun burning,our cars suffer from baked elements on paintwork,trims,rubbers etc!

My car should be a good testbed for UV protection,gloss,and durability in these conditions.Beading and sheeting are very welcome but not so important.

Thanks again


----------



## BradleeBennett (Sep 4, 2016)

Just ordered nebula to go on top of alien hopefully will be amazing!


----------



## Chris Donaldson (Jun 26, 2016)

BradleeBennett said:


> Just ordered nebula to go on top of alien hopefully will be amazing!


You won't be disapointed. I went out yesterday and this was the beading on my car 11 days after application. The car has done 300 miles and a maintenance wash in between then and the application.


----------



## Crackers (Mar 31, 2011)

I'm going to order there waxes in the next couple of days, however I've only got the carlack paint cleaner, will these sit ok on that and will the durability not be compromised?

Cheers

Cracker


----------



## Ben_W (Feb 15, 2009)

Paint cleaner will ideally create a great surface to apply the wax to.

Both waxes are excellent. Ive got Nebula layered over Alien:51 on my black insignia, topped off with Wowos quick.detailer. Never seen gloss like it.....


----------



## Hacker (Mar 18, 2011)

I used Nebula last week for the first time after reading the reviews and recommendations on here and the gloss is superb, it's much better than I was expecting and will be one of my few go-to waxes.


----------



## Crackers (Mar 31, 2011)

Cheers guys,

I'll dig the carlack 68 out once I get my order in.

Cheers

Crackers


----------



## Ben_W (Feb 15, 2009)

Just seen on Facebook they've a 20% off sale starting tomorrow.....


----------



## Crackers (Mar 31, 2011)

Yup I've just seen that too,

I was only going to order the sample pots though which this won't cover.

Cheers

Crackers


----------



## R0B (Aug 27, 2010)

Picking up a new Golf R next week and have ordered this combo for it based on good reports and Mr Chongos mega gloss pic of his A45

Missed the 20% off possibility but meh it ain't expensive and sounds worth it


----------



## Crackers (Mar 31, 2011)

Just ordered the samples, looking forward to using them once I get them.

Cheers

Crackers


----------



## PP2 (Nov 12, 2016)

Here is an Audi S3 I used OCD Alien 51 on New Years Eve (hope the images load this time). Superb results on a full day too. Easy to apply and remove. Customer was understandably over the moon! I've just ordered Nebula with the 20% Jan sale and I'll defo be adding that on top of Alien 51 on my next car.












































































































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Nice job, whats the 20% code please.

Found it, JAN20 for anyone interested and not on FB


----------



## Typeroz (Jan 10, 2016)

camerashy said:


> nice job, whats the 20% code please.


jan20


----------



## cleslie (Feb 19, 2006)

camerashy said:


> Nice job, whats the 20% code please.


JAN20

I've just ordered 200ml of Nebula with the code. Haven't had a chance to try my sample yet other than on a wing mirror but it looked amazing on that so went ahead anyway! Will do the whole car with the sample after the next wash this week and post pics.


----------



## Jamesrt2004 (Sep 22, 2016)

Can't wait for a spot of good weather to try out both the waxes! All the pictures posted look amazing.


----------



## st1965 (Apr 21, 2016)

Just ordered 200ml of nebula...fab discount with the code !...cant wait for it to arrive to try it out


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Typeroz said:


> jan20


Thanks for the code:thumb: need to get another pot of Nebula 200ml.

It's a pitty these waxes weren't in the Mega wax test done by Delboy and the rest, because I think Both of them would of scored very high in price, application, protection, and gloss, but by seeing the pictures lately it's definitely getting noticed :doublesho and rightly so.


----------



## Surrey Sam (Dec 29, 2008)

chongo said:


> ....but by seeing the pictures lately it's definitely getting noticed :doublesho and rightly so.


Yes a certain AMG snapped my neck, so I've just ordered a pot with the 20% code to try out.


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Surrey Sam said:


> Yes a certain AMG snapped my neck, so I've just ordered a pot with the 20% code to try out.


Cheers:thumb: if you can apply to bare paint if your happy with the state of the paint, I think it will bond better 51 and then Nebula as someone has put SRP on before the wax which if I had a white car then and it looked in great condition I would of skipped applying SRP, I think you will get a better finish if the paint is in good to great condition.

But you could use M&K Pure before Nebula for a great summer combination :doublesho this would look epic


----------



## kalem (Feb 1, 2009)

Would nebula over the top of autofinness power sealent be a good combination


----------



## Surrey Sam (Dec 29, 2008)

chongo said:


> Cheers:thumb: if you can apply to bare paint if your happy with the state of the paint, I think it will bond better 51 and then Nebula as someone has put SRP on before the wax which if I had a white car then and it looked in great condition I would of skipped applying SRP, I think you will get a better finish if the paint is in good to great condition.
> 
> But you could use M&K Pure before Nebula for a great summer combination :doublesho this would look epic


Thanks Chongo. I only went with the Nebula as intended to apply a few layers to bare paint, which happens to be in good shape. I've been meaning to try the M&K Pure, I quite like the darkening effect and think it will work well on my cars mid-tone blue colour.


----------



## Nidge76 (Sep 16, 2016)

Surrey Sam said:


> Yes a certain AMG snapped my neck, so I've just ordered a pot with the 20% code to try out.


Me too. Couldn't resist the offer especially after seeing Chongo's AMG. My other half is going to kill me but the voices told me to do it!


----------



## Mikej857 (Jan 17, 2012)

Nows the ideal chance to try these stunning waxes with there 20%off January sale


----------



## Spike85 (May 22, 2016)

i used alien 51 today. Really nice wax and spreads so easy even in the cold. came up really well and look forward to the morning beading shots


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Nidge76 said:


> Me too. Couldn't resist the offer especially after seeing Chongo's AMG. My other half is going to kill me but the voices told me to do it!


I think I see 2 men in white coats knocking on your door:lol::lol:

1 layer of 51 then 2x Nebula :thumb:


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Spike85 said:


> i used alien 51 today. Really nice wax and spreads so easy even in the cold. came up really well and look forward to the morning beading shots


Any pictures :thumb:


----------



## jumanji (Oct 25, 2016)

chongo said:


> This is Nebula on my car last week
> 
> 
> It is a amazing wax to use and it will sit on top of 51 with no problems at all


Thanks Chongo, This picture alone has just caused me to order both Alien 51 and Nebula, to the country that I am currently not in, for the "new car" I have not yet bought!!! :lol::lol: (if that is not the highest form of flattery, then I don't know what is  )

Majorly impressed with the results you lot are getting with this, so Kudos to the detailers and OCD :thumb:


----------



## Spike85 (May 22, 2016)

Here's some beading shots of Alien 51 that was applied on the 2nd





Just been Taken


----------



## Rob D 88 (May 24, 2016)

I already got a nice long lasting endurance kinda wax in Wowo's Contact 121 but I am missing a show wax at the minute!

Was thinking of getting a pot of Nebula and sticking it over the top of 121... Do you guys think that will work?

Should I go nebula first to get the gloss and then 121 over that for the protection?

Thoughts please!!!


----------



## Rob D 88 (May 24, 2016)

chongo said:


> Thanks for the code:thumb: need to get another pot of Nebula 200ml.
> 
> It's a pitty these waxes weren't in the Mega wax test done by Delboy and the rest, because I think Both of them would of scored very high in price, application, protection, and gloss, but by seeing the pictures lately it's definitely getting noticed :doublesho and rightly so.


Bloody hell Chongo you been eating it as well?

Love the gloss on the 45, I suspect a lot of that is down to your detailing ability too!

I was going to order one of them but went for a BMW 440i M Sport in Black with full White Leathers which arrives in March. Can't wait!


----------



## Reddaddy67 (Jul 1, 2011)

On chongo's advice I've ordered and received today my 1st ever waxes👍
Went for both in 200ml pots, kids just helped me open them carefully as they were so well packaged even Pinkmummy79 was impressed.
Can't wait for nice weather as need to polish 1st then apply some magic😀😀

Sent from my LG-H850 using Tapatalk


----------



## PP2 (Nov 12, 2016)

Reddaddy67 said:


> On chongo's advice I've ordered and received today my 1st ever waxes
> Went for both in 200ml pots, kids just helped me open them carefully as they were so well packaged even Pinkmummy79 was impressed.
> Can't wait for nice weather as need to polish 1st then apply some magic
> 
> Sent from my LG-H850 using Tapatalk


Some pics of today's work with Alien 51


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris Donaldson (Jun 26, 2016)

I have OCD Alien 51 and Nebula and was told to layer them by applying the Alien 51 1st. From my understanding Alien is the more durable one of the two and Nebula is the very high gloss show wax. Wouldn't it be better layering the other way so that the Alien protects the Nebula making the gloss last longer?


----------



## PP2 (Nov 12, 2016)

Chris Donaldson said:


> I have OCD Alien 51 and Nebula and was told to layer them by applying the Alien 51 1st. From my understanding Alien is the more durable one of the two and Nebula is the very high gloss show wax. Wouldn't it be better layering the other way so that the Alien protects the Nebula making the gloss last longer?


I think Nebula is just as good as Alien 51 now in terms of durability. I have done Alien follows by Nebula with superb results. It was Mat from OCD who said to do it that way round too.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## todds (Feb 17, 2015)

Rule of thumb you always put down the longest lasting layer on the paint first. But hey. if we all followed the rules it would be a boring old world. try layering them both ways and see what you think thats more important than anyone elses view . "B eauty is in the eye of the beholder"
enjoy
todds


----------



## Chris Donaldson (Jun 26, 2016)

todds said:


> Rule of thumb you always put down the longest lasting layer on the paint first. But hey. if we all followed the rules it would be a boring old world. try layering them both ways and see what you think thats more important than anyone elses view . "B eauty is in the eye of the beholder"
> enjoy
> todds


It may well be a moot point for me as I've got Bead Juice on top, I Just thought in theory that if you put the longest lasting on the top that it would offer some protection for the least protection underneath and wanted other people's ideas.


----------



## O.C.D Waxes (Jan 10, 2017)

Spike85 said:


> Here's some beading shots of Alien 51 that was applied on the 2nd
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Loving these pictures Spike85.


----------



## O.C.D Waxes (Jan 10, 2017)

Reddaddy67 said:


> On chongo's advice I've ordered and received today my 1st ever waxes&#55357;&#56397;
> Went for both in 200ml pots, kids just helped me open them carefully as they were so well packaged even Pinkmummy79 was impressed.
> Can't wait for nice weather as need to polish 1st then apply some magic&#55357;&#56832;&#55357;&#56832;
> 
> Sent from my LG-H850 using Tapatalk


Alway great that the smaller details are noticed 



PP2 said:


> I think Nebula is just as good as Alien 51 now in terms of durability. I have done Alien follows by Nebula with superb results. It was Mat from OCD who said to do it that way round too.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nebula offers some great durability for a show wax but as always, duration comes down to many factors such as weather conditions or wash routine.

As for applying Alien then Nebula, I can't take the credit for that as such as Chongo was the first to try this technique to my knowledge, I just advise what he has tried when I'm asked as even I hadn't thought of layering the 2 :lol:.


----------

